# Average price of a fisheye lens?



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too

What is the average price of a fisheye lens??? I prefer if you can give me one in Canadian or American dollars. :thumbup:


----------



## Antithesis

around $500 for a prime fisheye from Canon or Nikon. Canon's fisheye is a 15mm, so it wont have as much "fish" as the Nikon, a 10.5mm. Luckily, Tokina makes a DX fisheye that's 10-17mm and is available in most mounts. I think it runs about $400-500.


----------



## JimmyO

Ya, are you talking about real fisheyes, or screw on ones?


----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too

I didn;t know there was skrew ons. How much are the roughly?


----------



## Antithesis

Check on ebay. The image quality is usually pretty terrible and there is often extreme vignetting around the corners.


----------



## Treymac

Hey. Sorry, I don't want to make another thread about this, but I just have one quick question on this topic.

Is fisheye just an extreme wide-angle lens?


----------



## Antithesis

Treymac said:


> Hey. Sorry, I don't want to make another thread about this, but I just have one quick question on this topic.
> 
> Is fisheye just an extreme wide-angle lens?



It is an extremely wide angle lens, close to about 180 degree viewing angle (compared to ~120 for a normal UWA). They give a tremendous amount of distortion to the image as well, which most people seem to like.


----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too

Antithesis said:


> Check on ebay. The image quality is usually pretty terrible and there is often extreme vignetting around the corners.


 
You talking about actual ones of skrew ons?


----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too

Ok checked ebay, skrew ons are 39-58$. But I'm not sure it'll fit my lens if I buy it because they list the size.


----------



## Smith2688

So make sure the size is the same as your lens's diameter.


----------

